# Help!!!!



## Sel57goat (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok my goat is the 04 5.7L........what mufflers do I need to give it that gnarly corvette sound


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

I run Flowmaster Super 10 series mufflers. You need the offset inlet and center outlet style muffler to fit it. 2 1/2 inch.


----------



## gtomarine (Oct 19, 2015)

I just put spintech mufflers on mine and i love the sound i get from them.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Funny because the stock '04 exhaust is considered to be one of the best sounding in a long time. GM spent more on that than about anything bringing it over and shipped a '69 GTO to AU to have the sound analyzed and matched. It uses two different mufflers to achieve that unique sound.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Have read where 2 different mufflers also can be a cure for exhaust drone as it eliminates the same pulses of idential mufflers. True?


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

johni53 said:


> Have read where 2 different mufflers also can be a cure for exhaust drone as it eliminates the same pulses of idential mufflers. True?


Where did you read that? Sounds plausible, but...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The reason for two mufflers was tone. For drone a Helmholtz resonator is very effective but it's a lot easier to get the right mufflers and placement


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

magpie5 said:


> Where did you read that? Sounds plausible, but...


Read it somewhere in one of the mustang forums. Mainly with the SVT Cobras from 2003-2004. Theory is if you have two different mufflers you'll have two different pulses of sound, eliminating the drone. Also, sound deadening material won't help, read a lot of posts where the drone could still be heard. Some kind of resonator has to be used.


----------



## meekergto (Jun 11, 2015)

I just made muffler deletes for my 05 and I get compliments on the sound very often. But it sounds like that wouldn't be a good thing to do on the 04.


----------

